# Borbet Type LS



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

..........................









Established in 1887, German based Borbet is a major supplier of wheels to many of
Europe's most prestigious marques. In 1977, Borbet began making light alloy wheels
for cars and commercial vehicles. Today the company is specializing more and more in
the development and manufacture of wheels - from design to production - and makes all
its wheels under one roof.
Using modern production methods, a comprehensive quality assurance system and a
staff of able and dedicated employees, Borbet has established a significant market
position. In 1994, Borbet became one of the first light alloy wheel manufacturers to
be certified successfully according to the DIN ISO 9110 standard for its quality man-
agement system. In 1995, Borbet became QS9000 certified for their quality standards
in the development, construction and production of light alloy wheels.
The Borbet group has been able to expand its wheel making capacity to over two
million wheels each year. In addition to wheel production, Borbet is also actively
involved in motorsports. In addition to producing aftermarket wheels, the company
is also an Original Equipment supplier to the auto industry. Its clients include AMG/
Mercedes-Benz, Audi, BMW, DaimlerChrysler, Ford, General Motors, Land Rover,
MAN, MCC Smart, Mitsubishi, Opel Peugeot, Porsche, Rolls Royce, Skoda, Steyr
Daimler Puch, Suzuki, Volkswagen, and Volvo.
16-17 LBS  
*15*X6.5 *4-100* ET35 BOR T-LS 109.00
18-19 LBS 
*16*X7 4-100 ET38 BOR T-LS 139.00
20-21 LBS 
*17*X7 4-100 ET38 BOR T-LS 159.00
___________________________________________

16-17 LBS 
*15*X6.5 *5-100* ET35 BOR T-LS 109.00
18-19 LBS 
*16*X7 5-100 ET38 BOR T-LS 139.00
20-21 LBS 
*17*X7 5-100 ET38 BOR T-LS 159.00 
22-23 LBS 
*18*X8 5-100 ET35 BOR T-LS 189.00
___________________________________________

16-17 LBS 
*15*X6.5 *5-112* ET40 BOR T-LS 109.00
18-19 LBS 
*16*X7 5-112 ET38 BOR T-LS 139.00
16X7 5-112 ET42 BOR T-LS 139.00
20-21 LBS 
*17*X7 5-112 ET38 BOR T-LS 159.00
22-23 LBS 
*18*X8 5-112 ET35 BOR T-LS 189.00

ETA approx early/end of April
Prices Subject to change. Check
TTR.com for most current pricing.

.

.......................
.......................
..........................
5-100 (5X100) - Fits Audi _TT_, Mk III VR6,
'92+ B4 Passat GLX (VR6), SLC, Mk IV
5-112 (5X112) - Fits Audi A4,
S4, A6, S6, VW Passat B5/5.5

.

....................About 
 
..... Select Image to see all Borbet Wheels
......................Borbet Type A
......................Borbet Type FS 
..............Wheel & Tire Package Benefits

.

..............



As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 8:33 PM 4-22-2005_


----------

